# Wanted: Russian Tortoise under $100!



## FeyGristle (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello,
We are despreatly looking for a russian tortoise 10'' or less anywhere in the san fran. area or LA (california)
please reply!
thanks


----------



## Laura (Mar 26, 2009)

contact a rescue near you. They should be able to help. Several in your area.. I'll try to find the info.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 26, 2009)

The Silicon Valley Branch of the California Turtle & Tortoise Club can be reached at 408 482-5437. That's Kevin's number and he does adoptions for the club.

Yvonne


----------



## Oogie (Mar 26, 2009)

if you don't mind the drive, you can check out the san diego turtle & tortoise society www.sdturtle.org they have TONS of russians...will only cost you $25 for membership...after that, you can adopt as many as you want for free! but like others said, check your local rescues first!


----------



## FeyGristle (Mar 26, 2009)

Oogie said:


> if you don't mind the drive, you can check out the san diego turtle & tortoise society www.sdturtle.org they have TONS of russians...will only cost you $25 for membership...after that, you can adopt as many as you want for free! but like others said, check your local rescues first!



Thank You 
for the info!



emysemys said:


> The Silicon Valley Branch of the California Turtle & Tortoise Club can be reached at 408 482-5437. That's Kevin's number and he does adoptions for the club.
> 
> Yvonne



Thank You!


----------

